
Transloadit wants to fix broken file uploads - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/6672/transloadit-tus-protocol-vimeo/
======
jbob2000
Haha cool, my company has been doing big, resumable uploads/downloads for a
number of years now. I guess B2B software doesn't get the attention like Vimeo
does.

No secrets really, just appropriate use of Content-Range headers.

~~~
Acconut
Indeed, resumable uploads are not a thing we invented. Nevertheless, we think
it's handy to have a document describing the approach and client and server
implementations.

We also considered the use of the Content-Range headers for resuming uploads
but dropped this idea in favour of custom headers since the purpose written
down in the HTTP specification was not compatible with the way we wanted to
use it.

------
untilHellbanned
love it, would love to hear the pros/cons from people in the know...

~~~
Acconut
Great to hear, you enjoy it. I am Marius, the current project lead of the tus
project and I guess I can provide some answers for you.

The biggest benefit and the main reason of its origin is the ability to resume
an interrupted upload at any time resulting in more efficient resource usage
and user experience. In addition the fact that it's developed openly and by a
community is also noticeable. You do not have to reinvent the wheel since
others have already spend time, efforts and thoughts building a working system
you can use for free. The tus project already offers a growing list of client
and server-side implementations. Last but not least, optional features such as
parallel uploading and checksums are available.

On the other hand, you have the overhead of adapting an external system.
Whenever you want to build software, you can choose between doing it yourself
or using an existing solution, where latter can be tough to achieve depending
on your architecture. Furthermore, tus introduces a small overhead in terms of
numbers of requests needed for an upload. Usually, you need one to create the
upload and another one to transfer the actual data (excluding eventual CORS
requests in a browser), in contrast to the traditional model of uploading
where a single request is used. Normally, this overhead is negligible,
especially when the files are getting bigger.

